# Top Gun 2



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2010)

Note the highlighted, where a screenwriter waxes eloquently about the new roles for Air Force pilots - sure to lead to a great rendition of the life.  Then again, movies ARE supposed to be entertainment, right?  


> I don't know what's gotten into me but I suddenly feel the need … the need for speed!
> 
> Oh yeah! It's because Paramount Pictures has made offers to director Tony Scott and producer Jerry Bruckheimer, master of the gratuitous explosion scene himself, to follow up their 1986 classic "Top Gun." Furthermore, the rumor mill is whispering that Tom Cruise has agreed to reprise his role as Maverick, providing it's not too "obvious." Initial reports say a cameo as a flight instructor, a la Tom Skerritt as Viper, is a no-go. Let's just hope another homoerotic volleyball scene in skintight jeans isn't in the "too obvious" category.
> 
> ...


More here.

Colonel (ret'd) Pete Mitchell, seen here following a mess dinner  ;D


----------



## xena (19 Oct 2010)

Maybe they're just afraid that the French did a better film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8


----------



## Strike (19 Oct 2010)

Great.  Just what we need.  Another movie on fighter pilots that portrays them as arrogant, petulant, whiney babies.  Not saying that there aren't fighter pilots like that out there, but we certainly don't need people thinking that this is the norm.   :


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Oct 2010)

Strike said:
			
		

> Great.  Just what we need.  Another movie on fighter pilots that portrays them as arrogant, petulant, whiney babies.  Not saying that there aren't fighter pilots like that out there, but we certainly don't need people thinking that this is the norm.   :



It's bad enough that view gets around inside the service, we wouldn't want it escaping into the public domain (again).    ;D >


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2010)

xena said:
			
		

> Maybe they're just afraid that the French did a better film.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8


Never heard of this flick before now.  I'll check it out - thanks!



			
				Strike said:
			
		

> Great.  Just what we need.  Another movie on fighter pilots that portrays them as arrogant, petulant, whiney babies.  Not saying that there aren't fighter pilots like that out there, but we certainly don't need people thinking that this is the norm.   :


Not to worry - according to the screenwriter:


> .... The real life "Top Gun" programs of today are nothing like the ones in the movie. Modern pilots aren't so much trained in the graceful art of dog-fighting as they are in the explosive, if cinematically less-exciting, practice of bomb-dropping. So expect fewer high speed chases in the sky and more ho-hum target locations at low altitudes ....


How could he POSSIBLY get the wrong impression in the screenplay?  :


----------



## aesop081 (19 Oct 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Never heard of this flick before now.  I'll check it out - thanks!



Don't get your hopes up, it wasn't that good.


----------



## xena (19 Oct 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Don't get your hopes up, it wasn't that good.



No, it really wasn't.

Still beats 'Top Gun' though...


----------



## dapaterson (19 Oct 2010)

The USAF pilots getting the most hours live in Vegas, commute to a collection of trailers in the desert, take over the satellite uplink, then continue the UAV mission that's been going on for the past 10-20 hours.

Pilots at desks in front of computers!  Will "Bithead" recover from his carpal-tunnel syndrome?  Can "Gigabit" finally overcome his fear of USB peripherals?  Will no one ever try to mentor "CoD4"?  And how wil lthe team react when they discover Jessica, the voice at the end of the help-desk 1-800 number, isn't really a Vegas showgirl moonlighting, but is really Kathy Bates?

I mean, with a plot like that, who could resist?  I smell Oscar!


----------



## GK .Dundas (19 Oct 2010)

Modern pilots aren't so much trained in the graceful art of dog-fighting as they are in the explosive, if cinematically less-exciting, practice of bomb-dropping. So expect fewer high speed chases in the sky and more ho-hum target locations at low altitudes ....

How's that line from another aviation movie go 

                " Fighter pilots make movies , Attack pilots make history ! "


----------



## aesop081 (19 Oct 2010)

GK .Dundas said:
			
		

> How's that line from another aviation movie go
> 
> " Fighter pilots make movies , Attack pilots make history ! "



"Fighter pilots make movies, bomber pilots make history"


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Oct 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The USAF pilots getting the most hours live in Vegas, commute to a collection of trailers in the desert, take over the satellite uplink, then continue the UAV mission that's been going on for the past 10-20 hours.
> 
> Pilots at desks in front of computers!  Will "Bithead" recover from his carpal-tunnel syndrome?  Can "Gigabit" finally overcome his fear of USB peripherals?  Will no one ever try to mentor "CoD4"?  And how wil lthe team react when they discover Jessica, the voice at the end of the help-desk 1-800 number, isn't really a Vegas showgirl moonlighting, but is really Kathy Bates?
> 
> I mean, with a plot like that, who could resist?  I smell Oscar!



 :cheers:  Thanks for the end of the workday laugh.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Oct 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Don't get your hopes up, it wasn't that good.


Expectations tempered - thanks!


----------



## mover1 (19 Oct 2010)

You know when i was twelve Maverick rocked. i was too young to igure out that top gun was gay. And lets face it Mav was dangerous and an extreme flight safety risk. He should have had his ticket pulled way before Goose got killed.

Iceman was right. 

On another note. Red Dawn is in the final mix. This time its the Chinese taking us over.
And Spielberg is doing a screen adaptation of The Warhorse set in WW1


----------



## dapaterson (19 Oct 2010)

mover1 said:
			
		

> You know when i was twelve Maverick rocked. i was too young to igure out that top gun was gay. And lets face it Mav was dangerous and an extreme flight safety risk. He should have had his ticket pulled way before Goose got killed.
> 
> Iceman was right.
> 
> ...



You just can't handle the truth!


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Oct 2010)

Whatever the truth might be, any new jet jockey film will have to compete with the "reality" of modern video games to appeal to the target market, which will undoubtedly be a gold mine for the Mythbusters to prove or disprove the blatant and suspected violations of the laws of physics.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Oct 2010)

And in today's market, it must feature vampire sex.


----------



## GK .Dundas (20 Oct 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And in today's market, it must feature vampire sex.


 You are sooo 2009 , Zombies that's the ticket!


----------



## Danjanou (20 Oct 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> And in today's market, it must feature vampire sex.



Okey  Dokey  >








> L/Cdr (retired) Pete "Maverick" Mitchell USN now working as a sexual harassment councillor at the Tailgate Memorial Institute in Las Vegas is recalled to active duty for the GWOT and assigned to NAS  Bon Tomps  Louisiana as the OC Beach Volleyball.


----------



## VinceW (29 Apr 2011)

They're making another Top Gun movie.   ;D

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1036911/Mavericks-Cruise-jumps-eighties-remake-bandwagon-plans-Top-Gun-II.html


----------



## Rheostatic (29 Apr 2011)

I feel the need.

[edit: I was excited until I realized Tom Cruise will be in it]


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Apr 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I feel the need.



... for a barf bag.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> ... for a barf bag.



Yep.   :-X


----------



## jeffb (30 Apr 2011)

Throw in the long promised remake of Red Dawn and my life will finally  be complete.


----------



## kratz (30 Apr 2011)

Since remakes are popular, can I remake the past 30 years?  ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 May 2011)

Does Tom Cruise use Scientology to fight the enemies this time instead of fighter jets?


----------



## Saskboy (1 May 2011)

Tommy said:
			
		

> Does Tom Cruise use Scientology to fight the enemies this time instead of fighter jets?



No, he still uses aircraft, except this time they're intergalactic DC-10s.


----------



## Rheostatic (1 May 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> Since remakes are popular, can I remake the past 30 years?  ;D


Will audiences pay to see it?


----------



## Privateer (9 Dec 2011)

Looks like Tom Cruise is in for the remake...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2011/12/09/tom-cruise-top-gun-2.html


----------



## dimsum (9 Dec 2011)

For the love of all that's holy, please, no more beach volleyball scene.   :-X


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> For the love of all that's holy, please, no more beach volleyball scene.   :-X



You loved it. I saw you watching it over and over in the crew room...........


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> For the love of all that's holy, please, no more beach volleyball scene.   :-X





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You loved it. I saw you watching it over and over in the crew room...........



homo........

 ;D


----------



## Cui (9 Dec 2011)

Nothing wrong with that, since even the Americans don't have Don't Ask Don't Tell anymore


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> homo........
> 
> ;D



Hey, i wasn't watching it, i was too busy actualy flying. Dimsum on the other hand......... >

I'm making fun of him.......lucky bastard.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Dec 2011)

I started watching the trailer for the movie....

then Boy George rode by on a seatless unicycle, while he was eating a bowl of "wang soup"...with a dick.

And he told me I had "teh Ghey" for watching the trailer.

I think it's the "must miss" of the season.


----------



## dimsum (9 Dec 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hey, i wasn't watching it, i was too busy actualy flying. Dimsum on the other hand......... >
> 
> I'm making fun of him.......lucky bastard.



Sorry, I wasn't paying attention.  I was sorting out how close I could realistically live to the Gold Coast and Surfer's Paradise for a decent commute to work.     


....relax, I can almost feel the cubicle in NDHQ or the Crystal Palace waiting for me after my time down under.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ....relax, I can almost feel the cubicle in NDHQ or the Crystal Palace waiting for me after my time down under.



Oh i've started dropping your name already  >


----------



## dimsum (9 Dec 2011)

Well then, my master plan of riding out my career in Ottawa is complete*!  Time to put my feet up and relax for 4 years!    :blotto:


*To the career manager and others who probably have guessed who I am, just kidding!


----------



## jasonf6 (9 Dec 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Well then, my master plan of riding out my career in Ottawa is complete*!  Time to put my feet up and relax for 4 years!    :blotto:
> 
> 
> *To the career manager and others who probably have guessed who I am, just kidding!



Good save.


----------



## PViddy (10 Dec 2011)

As much cheese potential as this has, i will definately pay to see it! I mean, i grew up with this movie, it's almost sentimental..yeehaw!

cheers

PV


----------



## Tuna (10 Dec 2011)

in a survey performed over YouTube, twitter, Google +, Twitter and Facebook by a popular movie critic, fans were asked whether they would prefer to see Top Gun 2, or Dumb and Dumber 2.

The winner by a landslide (almost 70%) was Dumb and Dumber 2

The moral of the story Hollywood is don't make either of them

But I'll go see it anyway!


----------



## ekpiper (10 Dec 2011)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> For the love of all that's holy, please, no more beach volleyball scene.   :-X



Wait, so we won't be playing beach volleyball when I get to Esquimalt?!?  Next you're going to tell me MARS officers aren't training for the voyage to Mars!


----------



## 2010newbie (10 Dec 2011)

Tuna said:
			
		

> in a survey performed over YouTube, twitter, Google +, Twitter and Facebook by a popular movie critic, fans were asked whether they would prefer to see Top Gun 2, or Dumb and Dumber 2.
> 
> The winner by a landslide (almost 70%) was Dumb and Dumber 2
> 
> ...



Way too late, they made Dumb and Dumberer years ago.....

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0329028/

I met Jeff Daniels about 10 years ago and he asked if I had seen Dumb and Dumber; When I said yes, he apologized.


----------



## dimsum (18 Jul 2019)

Resurrecting the thread for the trailer.  Wow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwIBkmgz6uA&fbclid=IwAR12kg63m_1EIzq331p_qdZz8GT3QnRxVTmdojVU0KDfFAUxrGa-6f-E17s


----------



## CBH99 (18 Jul 2019)

Saw a shirtless volleyball scene in there Dimsum... 😉   Movie actually looks solid!!


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jul 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Resurrecting the thread for the trailer.  Wow.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwIBkmgz6uA&fbclid=IwAR12kg63m_1EIzq331p_qdZz8GT3QnRxVTmdojVU0KDfFAUxrGa-6f-E17s



Wisely, it seems they've decided to issue the F35s to the less senile pilots


----------



## Retired AF Guy (18 Jul 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the US military if you don't reach a certain officers rank in a said period of time you get punted? In other words no career Captains?


----------



## Ciskman (18 Jul 2019)

This remake is the gutsiest move I ever saw man.


----------



## MARS (18 Jul 2019)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the US military if you don't reach a certain officers rank in a said period of time you get punted? In other words no career Captains?



A Captain in the USN, so it looks like he got promoted 3 ranks since the first movie


----------



## Ciskman (18 Jul 2019)

MARS said:
			
		

> A Captain in the USN, so it looks like he got promoted 3 ranks since the first movie



Not surprised by the relatively low rank. He does have a history of high speed passes over five air control towers and one admirals daughter.


----------



## BDTyre (18 Jul 2019)

MARS said:
			
		

> A Captain in the USN, so it looks like he got promoted 3 ranks since the first movie



But how many times was he busted down in that period??


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Jul 2019)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> But how many times was he busted down in that period??



I hear we was flying rubber dog sh*t out of Hong Kong for awhile


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Jul 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> ....relax, I can almost feel the cubicle in NDHQ or the Crystal Palace waiting for me after my time down under.





			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> Oh i've started dropping your name already  >



Oh, the irony all these years later... ;D


----------



## brihard (19 Jul 2019)

If Maverick is still flying F-18s, then they should damned well be good enough for us.

Also I want another trailer with more Ed Harris.


----------



## FSTO (19 Jul 2019)

In the trailer I saw a hand slap something on a casket. So that made me think a couple of scenarios:

Goose's son is a SEAL

Mav did something to get him killed. 


(I'll be very disappointed if Goose's family is not involved in this flick!)


----------



## Journeyman (19 Jul 2019)

The final scene in the trailer is an F-14; does this mean Iran is the bad guy?


----------



## dimsum (19 Jul 2019)

FSTO said:
			
		

> In the trailer I saw a hand slap something on a casket. So that made me think a couple of scenarios:
> 
> Goose's son is a SEAL
> 
> ...



While the "Trident slap on the coffin" is a SEAL thing, I've watched that trailer more times than I'd care to admit and those are USN Naval Aviator wings that get slapped on.  I'm pretty sure that's not a tradition in real life though.



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> The final scene in the trailer is an F-14; does this mean Iran is the bad guy?



If Iran's F-14s are still airworthy, that means we should start getting Iranian Air Force airplane technicians to work for us :nod:


----------



## FSTO (19 Jul 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> While the "Trident slap on the coffin" is a SEAL thing, I've watched that trailer more times than I'd care to admit and those are USN Naval Aviator wings that get slapped on.  I'm pretty sure that's not a tradition in real life though.
> 
> If Iran's F-14s are still airworthy, that means we should start getting Iranian Air Force airplane technicians to work for us :nod:



I just watched the trailer again and saw the Aviator wings vice the trident. 

Concur on the capabilities of the Iranian Air Force Airframe, Electronic and Engine technicians!


----------



## Pusser (19 Jul 2019)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the US military if you don't reach a certain officers rank in a said period of time you get punted? In other words no career Captains?



Yes, the USN has an up or out policy.  Nevertheless, there are plenty of 50+ naval aviator captains (one is a friend of mine).  However, it could be possible that this is one of those extremely rare occasions where Hollywood has made a mistake and portrayed military life and/or policy slightly inaccurately - especially rare for a Tom Cruise movie!


----------



## Blackadder1916 (19 Jul 2019)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but in the US military if you don't reach a certain officers rank in a said period of time you get punted? In other words no career Captains?



If actual time was followed (instead of pretend movie time) Mav would have been mandatorily retired years ago.

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/search/display.html?terms=634&url=/uscode/html/uscode10/usc_sec_10_00000634----000-.html


> (a)  30 Years of Active Commissioned Service.—
> Except as provided in subsection (b) and as provided under section 637(b) or 637a of this title, each officer of the Regular Army, Regular Air Force, or Regular Marine Corps who holds the regular grade of colonel, and each officer of the Regular Navy who holds the regular grade of captain, who is not on a list of officers recommended for promotion to the regular grade of brigadier general or rear admiral (lower half), respectively, shall, if not earlier retired, be retired on the first day of the month after the month in which he completes 30 years of active commissioned service.
> 
> (b) Exceptions.—Subsection (a) does not apply to the following:
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jul 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> If actual time was followed (instead of pretend movie time) Mav would have been mandatorily retired years ago.
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/search/display.html?terms=634&url=/uscode/html/uscode10/usc_sec_10_00000634----000-.html



So would Tom Cruise... but thanks to the marvels of modern science, and Scientology....


----------



## Remius (19 Jul 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> So would Tom Cruise... but thanks to the marvels of modern science, and Scientology....



Ridiculous.  

Magic.  Vampire magic. 

on a serious note:  Trailer looks awesome.  might be the next biggest recruiting tool for the USN since the last one.


----------



## dimsum (19 Jul 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> If actual time was followed (instead of pretend movie time) Mav would have been mandatorily retired years ago.
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/search/display.html?terms=634&url=/uscode/html/uscode10/usc_sec_10_00000634----000-.html



One of the exceptions was being a prof at Annapolis.  That could have been a valid excuse, but "Top Gun:  PhD" doesn't really have the same ring to it.


----------



## MarkOttawa (19 Jul 2019)

Excerpt from piece from 2016 on original "Top Gun" (which one might call "The Right Stuff" of its time):



> Top Gun at 30: A Retrospective from Two Naval Aviators
> ...
> As naval aviators, the most frequent question we get asked at cocktail parties is, “how much do you love the movie Top Gun?”  Though frequently answered with a coy and deflecting response, the true answer is … a lot.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jul 2019)

Pusser said:
			
		

> ... there are plenty of 50+ naval aviator captains (one is a friend of mine) ...


I was doing a bit of mental math and was wondering about Mav's age as a still-flying colonel myself.


----------



## Spencer100 (19 Jul 2019)

Tom Cruise is 57, DOB July 03 1962

Original Top Gun 1986, Putting at  Maverick at 24


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Jul 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> If Iran's F-14s are still airworthy, that means we should start getting Iranian Air Force airplane technicians to work for us :nod:



Same league as Cuban auto mechanics.


----------



## Journeyman (19 Jul 2019)

I wasn't remotely suggesting that Iran's F-14s might still be flying.  Rather, if the US' enemy _de jour_  is Iran, may as well have the movie enemy flying the only foreign purchase of F-14s -- Iran.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Jul 2019)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I wasn't remotely suggesting that Iran's F-14s might still be flying.  Rather, if the US' enemy _de jour_  is Iran, may as well have the movie enemy flying the only foreign purchase of F-14s -- Iran.



May be its a Maverick flashback!


----------



## Haggis (20 Jul 2019)

Everyone is postulating that TG2 is set in the current day (2019).  This movie has been under development since 2010 and was to be originally released this year.  It could, in fact, be set a few years ago when Maverick had just hit 30 years and was in that magical last month of service.


----------



## Remius (22 Jul 2019)

In other news, China is not a fan of Maverick's jacket...

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/22/media/top-gun-flags-intl-hnk/index.html


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2019)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> Tom Cruise is 57, DOB July 03 1962
> 
> Original Top Gun 1986, Putting at  Maverick at 24


And here's a bit more on the whole age thing ...


> ... Could a real-world Capt. Mitchell still fly missions 33 years after audiences first saw the iconic naval aviator buzz control towers in the 1986 blockbuster “Top Gun”?
> 
> The short answer is yes, the Navy Personnel Command told USNI News on Monday. However, the scenarios run from unlikely to far-fetched.
> 
> ...


More @ link


----------



## SupersonicMax (23 Jul 2019)

Now we know why he never made it past Captain!


----------



## dimsum (23 Jul 2019)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Now we know why he never made it past Captain!



I must have seen that a dozen times now and it never fails to make me giggle.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Jul 2019)

Its Hollyweird so anything is possible. Hollywood is all about remakes right now because they have a built in audience. The bit with the patches is a hat tip to China where they buy alot of US made films.


----------



## Remius (23 Jul 2019)

Chinese company is also heavily involved in film funding American films...


----------



## dimsum (23 Jul 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Its Hollyweird so anything is possible. Hollywood is all about remakes right now because they have a built in audience. The bit with the patches is a hat tip to China where they buy alot of US made films.



In this case, Tencent (a Chinese company) is one of the partners for monetary backing alongside Paramount.


----------



## dimsum (16 Dec 2019)

Second trailer:  Lots of Super Hornets, football, a flight safety incident in the making, and...and SR-72?!   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIgYcrHiTgw&feature=share&fbclid=IwAR3AZfdW3hGOC8SLybo8lhTo8WgPJGI2FOLSNU80fPiQET5OUq9-lRWvNgk


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Dec 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Second trailer:  Lots of Super Hornets, football, a flight safety incident in the making, and...and SR-72?!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIgYcrHiTgw&feature=share&fbclid=IwAR3AZfdW3hGOC8SLybo8lhTo8WgPJGI2FOLSNU80fPiQET5OUq9-lRWvNgk
> [/quote ]
> ...


----------



## FSTO (17 Dec 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> Dimsum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loachman (17 Dec 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-KfFOHMeqs


----------



## Cloud Cover (17 Dec 2019)

Thanks for that Loach!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Dec 2019)

Another former pilot commenting on the trailer and while he is a lot more critical than the first commentator, he still thinks the movie will be great. He also states that even though they used actual aircraft in the filming, some of it is CGI and/or great editing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWCc1QHhnbI


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Dec 2019)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Another former pilot commenting on the trailer



Those commentary videos make my eyes roll back harder than goose hitting a cockpit.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Dec 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Those commentary videos make my eyes roll back harder than goose hitting a cockpit.


Too soon?  ;D


----------



## ArmyRick (18 Dec 2019)

Crossing my fingers, really hoping for 80s style cheeseball lines in this new one


----------



## Baz (18 Dec 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> All controlled by the unsung, invisible AWACS



AWACS?!?

They're Naval Air... shouldn't that be a Hawkeye?  Does the USAF have to have their fingers in everything?

Jointness my ass...


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Dec 2019)

No need for AWACS when you have ADS-B...it isn’t just pilots who’ll become redundant with unmanned capabilities...  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2019)

A bit of #AviationPorn "behind the scenes" ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz9lnIDdkMo


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Dec 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> No need for AWACS when you have ADS-B...it isn’t just pilots who’ll become redundant with unmanned capabilities...  ;D



For example, as of 30 minutes ago, a USAF RC-135V Rivet Joint operating off the west coast of Mexico.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (19 Dec 2019)

Or another example, a RCAF CC-177 coming out of Algeria, and appears to be landing west of Paris.


----------



## Zoomie (20 Dec 2019)

AWACS is a capability not a particular aircraft.  The USAF fly an E-3C/G in that role, while other services have their own capability (ie Hawkeye for USN).  

ADS-B out is a game changer for sure - but the airplanes and missions that really don’t want to be seen will simply just turn off their entire transponder and disappear.


----------



## Sub_Guy (20 Dec 2019)

Retired AF Guy said:
			
		

> Or another example, a RCAF CC-177 coming out of Algeria, and appears to be landing west of Paris.



Voyeur House TV?


----------



## dimsum (20 Dec 2019)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> A bit of #AviationPorn "behind the scenes" ....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz9lnIDdkMo



Say what you want, but actually having the actors in the aircraft is pretty cool.


----------



## CBH99 (20 Dec 2019)

Agreed.   I was worried it would be a horrible Hollywood CGI hack job - where CGI today somehow looks worse than it did 10 years ago.   After watching the “making of” Top Gun 2 - looks slick!!    Regardless of how good the movie is, I’m supporting it regardless now that I see the effort put into it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Dec 2019)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Agreed.   I was worried it would be a horrible Hollywood CGI hack job - where CGI today somehow looks worse than it did 10 years ago.   After watching the “making of” Top Gun 2 - looks slick!!    Regardless of how good the movie is, I’m supporting it regardless now that I see the effort put into it.



You can tell it's an Air force movie because, you know, it never rains


----------



## dimsum (21 Dec 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> You can tell it's an Air force movie because, you know, it never rains



*whispers* should we tell him that Top Gun is a movie about naval aviators?


----------



## brihard (21 Dec 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> *whispers* should we tell him that Top Gun is a movie about naval aviators?



Either way it’s just more fast-air naval-gazing.


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Dec 2019)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> *whispers* should we tell him that Top Gun is a movie about naval aviators?



You mean, like, uh, there are armed forces somewhere in the world who recognize the maritime operations sphere as a unique specialization worthy of forming an air unit commanded by their Navy? 

Whoa... head rush....   ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Dec 2019)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> You mean, like, uh, there are armed forces somewhere in the world who recognize the maritime operations sphere as a unique specialization worthy of forming an air unit commanded by their Navy?
> 
> Whoa... head rush....   ;D



Although ironically, the second largest air force in the world is the US Army Aviation branch... :nod:


----------



## CBH99 (21 Dec 2019)

US Army aviation branch, or USN?

Hmmmmmmmm...time to dive into...wikipedia??   :dunno:


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Dec 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Either way it’s just more fast-air naval-gazing.


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Dec 2019)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> US Army aviation branch, or USN?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmm...time to dive into...wikipedia??   :dunno:



2015 numbers, but ratios likely similar in 2019.

USAF - 5199, US Army - 5117, USN/USMC - 3,847.

Huah! 

Regards
G2G


----------



## FSTO (21 Dec 2019)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> 2015 numbers, but ratios likely similar in 2019.
> 
> USAF - 5199, US Army - 5117, USN/USMC - 3,847.
> 
> ...



So the Navy/Marines are more efficient?  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (21 Dec 2019)

FSTO said:
			
		

> So the Navy/Marines are more efficient?  ;D



Depends how many CTGs are actually active, but the USN’s Blue water point presence doesn’t have the global presence that the USAF has, so the law of averages doesn’t look good for them.


----------



## OceanBonfire (29 Mar 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508790828876984322


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Mar 2022)

Finally. I can now book end my military career appropriately…


----------



## Spencer100 (29 Mar 2022)

Here is a better trailer.






This is the one want to see


----------



## dimsum (29 Mar 2022)

New trailer, and apparently it's actually-actually coming out on 27 May.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Mar 2022)

dimsum said:


> New trailer, and apparently it's actually-actually coming out on 27 May.


Hmmm two days after Obi Wan reappears 👍🏻


----------



## Weinie (29 Mar 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Hmmm two days after Obi Wan reappears 👍🏻


And says dismissively, with a wave of his hand. "This is not the sequel that you have been looking for."


----------



## dapaterson (29 Mar 2022)

A cover of Kenny Loggins' hit.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Mar 2022)

Weinie said:


> And says dismissively, with a wave of his hand. "This is not the sequel that you have been looking for."



Well played Master Jedi 👍🏻


----------



## brihard (30 Mar 2022)

dimsum said:


> New trailer, and apparently it's actually-actually coming out on 27 May.



I’m unapologetically pumped for this.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (30 Mar 2022)

New Top Gun Trailer Shows Dogfight Between F-14 And Su-57


----------



## armrdsoul77 (30 Mar 2022)

Hope they will have a tribute to the director of the first movie.
'Top Gun' Director Tony Scott Commits Suicide By Jumping Off Bridge


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Mar 2022)

armrdsoul77 said:


> Hope they will have a tribute to the director of the first movie.
> 'Top Gun' Director Tony Scott Commits Suicide By Jumping Off Bridge


WTF?? Really. That's freakin horrible.


----------



## OceanBonfire (1 Apr 2022)

> A long-running trope in the military says that it’s illegal to accurately depict military uniforms, but it’s a bit more complicated. It is illegal under the U.S. criminal code to fraudulently impersonate a member of the armed forces, but there is an exception made for theatrical productions.
> 
> “While portraying a member of the Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps, or Space Force, an actor in a theatrical or motion-picture production may wear the uniform of that armed force if the portrayal does not tend to discredit that armed force,” reads the U.S. criminal code.
> 
> ...











						‘Top Gun’ sequel isn't even out yet and we already know they f--ked up the uniforms
					

In some stills from the latest trailer, two characters from the upcoming film display some fascinating inconsistencies on their ribbon racks




					taskandpurpose.com


----------



## dimsum (1 Apr 2022)

OceanBonfire said:


> ‘Top Gun’ sequel isn't even out yet and we already know they f--ked up the uniforms
> 
> 
> In some stills from the latest trailer, two characters from the upcoming film display some fascinating inconsistencies on their ribbon racks
> ...


They get it wrong so often that when Netflix's Space Force got it _right_, T&P had an article about that too.









						Steve Carell's 'Space Force' parody actually got military awards right
					

Like we needed another reason to get excited.




					taskandpurpose.com


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 May 2022)

Finally, the psychoanalysis is in and  stating the obvious about the Navy 


Comparative Media Studies 201: “Heterosexual Undertones in _Top Gun_”​ 
Since its release in 1986, _Top Gun_ has been universally accepted as the homoerotic story of a pilot whose “inverted” flying style puts him at odds with the straight-shooting patriarchal value system of the US Navy1. Yet while the past three decades of film criticism have reaffirmed this interpretation, recent study suggests that subtle layers of heterosexuality pervade the text.  As unlikely as it seems, a closer reading reveals a romance between a cocky male pilot and his female instructor.

Indeed, this theory is inherently outlandish and absurd.  How could a film featuring beach volleyball games, gratuitous locker room scenes, phallic fighter jets, and language such as “You can be my wingman anytime,” “Hard deck, my ass. We nailed that son of a bitch,” and “Buzzing the tower” be anything but a gay fantasia on naval aviation themes?
 
This paper, however, should not be written off as a stretch, or a _Room 237_ conspiracy theory, or “a contrarian opinion written solely for the sake of academic provocation” (which this author was previously accused of for writing “_The Lion King_’s Critique of Neo-Colonial Patrilineal Succession”).  No.  In this case, the critical community did not look closely enough at _Top Gun_, taking the text at face value and not recognizing it as an intellectual target-rich environment.

Whether it is a glance, a throwaway line (“You always go home with the hot women”), or the scenes where Maverick has sex with a woman, there are subtle instances of straightness that are impossible to deny. It is unclear if director Tony Scott intended this reading, but too many clues exist for it to be purely coincidental.  These details appropriately fly under the viewer’s radar, much as Maverick did to the MiG in the film’s opening dogfight.
The first hint comes in the famous beach volleyball game, set to the sound of Kenneth Loggins’ “Playing With the Boys.”  The scene, highlighting a shirtless and sweaty Tom Cruise and Val Kilmer (and a clothed Anthony Edwards), plays like a hyper-masculine exercise in reaffirming Susan Sontag’s definition of camp2.  Yet in a wink to the audience, Maverick occasionally and subtly checks his watch during the game.  This indicates that he is late, pointing us back to the overlooked plot point of his planned mid-day rendezvous with Charlie (portrayed by Kelly McGillis).









						Comparative Media Studies 201: “Heterosexual Undertones in Top Gun”
					

Since its release in 1986, Top Gun has been universally accepted as the homoerotic story of a pilot whose “inverted” flying style puts him at odds ...




					www.mcsweeneys.net


----------



## KevinB (28 May 2022)

Movie is fucking awesome. 
  Saw it yesterday with my kids.


----------



## daftandbarmy (28 May 2022)

KevinB said:


> Movie is fucking awesome.
> Saw it yesterday with my kids.



We're going tomorrow.

My wife, who is a big fan of the first movie, seems to be looking forward to it a little too much


----------



## Booter (28 May 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> We're going tomorrow.
> 
> My wife, who is a big fan of the first movie, seems to be looking forward to it a little too much


My wife told me that it was I who was a little too into it 🤔


----------



## lenaitch (28 May 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Finally, the psychoanalysis is in and  stating the obvious about the Navy
> 
> 
> Comparative Media Studies 201: “Heterosexual Undertones in _Top Gun_”​
> ...


Or . . . sometimes a movie is just a movie.  

Our daughter (CAF employee) saw it yesterday at a dedicated first screening for CAF personnel in her town and was suitably impressed.  The first movie really did set the benchmark for aerial action photography and had to live up to the standard they set - and apparently they did.

I didn't realize Val Kilmer has had serious health issues.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 May 2022)

lenaitch said:


> I didn't realize Val Kilmer has had serious health issues.


GOFO service will do that to you…


----------



## dimsum (28 May 2022)

Watching it in IMAX tomorrow.  

Can't wait to not hear anything for 3 days afterwards.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (28 May 2022)

I saw Dune in Dolby Atmos and it blew my mind. I'm thinking this movie would also utilize the enhanced sound system.


----------



## Remius (28 May 2022)

Crimes committed  by Maverick in the first Top Gun. 









Before anyone freaks out, it’s all in good fun.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 May 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Finally, the psychoanalysis is in and  stating the obvious about the Navy
> 
> 
> Comparative Media Studies 201: “Heterosexual Undertones in _Top Gun_”​
> ...



I have mixed emotions about Top Gun (original flavour).  Yes, it was a good film and provided some easy jokes about fighter pilots but it could have an influence on behaviour.  Shortly after its release, I was at Staff School and in my syndicate were three fighter pilots and though they were enthusiastic about the movie none of the three resembled Maverick or Iceman in any way.  For those who may remember Staff School from back in the day, one of its nicknames was "Volleyball U", as the organized sport (syndicate v. syndicate competition) was volleyball.  Our syndicate was okay, but we certainly didn't reach the top of the leader board and nobody wanted our pilots to play shirtless - especially the one who tried to make the case that the best physique for a jet jockey was endomorphic as he claimed they could handle Gs better - something to do with a higher fat to blood ratio meant his g-suit could squeeze more to his brain in tight turns.

Top Gun's influence also contributed to us (most of our syndicate) being called on the carpet the day after the mess dinner.  Our syndicate hosted the school's librarian at the dinner and we succumbed to the temptation of serenading her with a rendition of "_You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin'_".  The powers that be thought it inappropriate and so there were some chosen warnings before we signed our course reports the following day (granted there were a few other hijinks during the course that may have gained us a certain reputation).


----------



## lenaitch (28 May 2022)

So the lesson is entertainment doesn't necessarily reflect real life . . . so real life shouldn't try to reflect entertainment?


----------



## Haggis (28 May 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> I have mixed emotions about Top Gun (original flavour).  Yes, it was a good film and provided some easy jokes about fighter pilots but it could have an influence on behaviour.


Sounds a lot like Petawawa following the release of "First Blood".


----------



## SupersonicMax (28 May 2022)

I watched it this morning.  I was good entertainment, more realistic than the first one.  The cockpit voice alerts were accurate and the flying scenes were real.

Their SEAD and Escort plans were severely deficient during their little operation, and Maverick’s disregard for a planned, deliberate build up approach during testing of the new aircraft was wreckless (and would get you fired well before that happened!), but as I said, good entertainment! My kids loved it!


----------



## FSTO (28 May 2022)

My daughter and I watched it today. It was fun!


----------



## Underway (28 May 2022)

Just got back from the movie.  The whole family really enjoyed it!  My wife is even watching some military history show right now on naval aviation (and I'm not even in the room!).
I particularly liked that they added a bit more humor into it than the first movie.  A couple of times I actually laughed out loud.

They say that they don't make movies like they used to, but this one certainly feels like the first one. They even brought back a lot of the original soundtrack.


----------



## Good2Golf (29 May 2022)

SupersonicMax said:


> Their SEAD and Escort plans were severely deficient during their little operation, and Maverick’s disregard for a planned, deliberate build up approach during testing of the new aircraft was wreckless (and would get you fired well before that happened!), but as I said, good entertainment! My kids loved it!


It’s like Maverick’s ego was writing cheques his body couldn’t cash…


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> I have mixed emotions about Top Gun (original flavour).  Yes, it was a good film and provided some easy jokes about fighter pilots but it could have an influence on behaviour ... Top Gun's influence also contributed to us (most of our syndicate) being called on the carpet the day after the mess dinner.  Our syndicate hosted the school's librarian at the dinner and we succumbed to the temptation of serenading her with a rendition of "_You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin'_" ...


But that was the _movie's_ fault, right?   #VictimOfOurEnvironmentDefence


Haggis said:


> Sounds a lot like Petawawa following the release of "First Blood".


Lotta one-liners for instructors came out of this one, too ....


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 May 2022)

I had the kids watch the original Top Gun last night, as background for an upcoming trip to see the Imax version of Top Gun: Maverick


----------



## brihard (29 May 2022)

My wife and I have tickets for IMAX late afternoon. Can’t wait.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 May 2022)

I like Jon Hamm and it was good to see him in a big ticket film. 

I annoyed my wife though as I kept leaning over to say things like "This isn't realistic ... no pilot could ever do 200 pushups in one go. That's paratrooper territory."


----------



## Weinie (29 May 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> I like Jon Hamm and it was good to see him in a big ticket film.
> 
> I annoyed my wife though as I kept leaning over to say things like "This isn't realistic ... no pilot could ever do 200 pushups in one go. That's paratrooper territory."


Iceman could


----------



## OldSolduer (29 May 2022)

Waiting for Jurassic Park finale. 👍🏻


----------



## dangerboy (29 May 2022)

Wonder if it will have the same effect on recruiting for the US military as the first movie did?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 May 2022)

dangerboy said:


> Wonder if it will have the same effect on recruiting for the US military as the first movie did?


The USN sure seems to be hoping it will.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 May 2022)

dangerboy said:


> Wonder if it will have the same effect on recruiting for the US military as the first movie did?



Seems to be part of the plan... again

Yes, the Navy is trying to recruit at ‘Top Gun: Maverick’ screenings​It is happening again.

The U.S. military is feeling the need–the need to get more recruits at the movies. 36 years after the U.S. Navy infamously set up recruitment booths at movie theaters as _Top Gun _screened, they’re back, in time for the sequel _Top Gun: Maverick_. The film hit theaters on Thursday and viewers are already reporting seeing booths near concession stands.









						Yes, the Navy is trying to recruit at 'Top Gun: Maverick' screenings
					

It is happening again.




					taskandpurpose.com


----------



## dimsum (29 May 2022)

If at all possible, watch it in IMAX.

It's not really a spoiler, but the first few minutes where they repeated the original films' intro but with modern aircraft was absolutely amazing.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> If at all possible, watch it in IMAX.
> 
> It's not really a spoiler, but the first few minutes where they repeated the original films' intro but with modern aircraft was absolutely amazing.


Planning IMAX.


----------



## dimsum (30 May 2022)




----------



## daftandbarmy (30 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> View attachment 71099



I watched the original movie during a NATO exercise, on our way to Norway in a Danish STUFT Ferry, in the ship's theatre.

At one point in the film there were no jet sequences on the screen, but I could still hear fast jet noises.

I went out on deck and overhead there was a dog fight going on, clearly part of the exercise.

It was nice of them to lay that on for us


----------



## armrdsoul77 (30 May 2022)

They couldn't use an F35c for the mission because gps was being jammed in the area of the target? Did I hear that right?


----------



## dimsum (30 May 2022)

armrdsoul77 said:


> They couldn't use an F35c for the mission because gps was being jammed in the area of the target? Did I hear that right?


That’s one of many disbeliefs (disbelieves?) you have to suspend.


----------



## brihard (30 May 2022)

“Danger Zone” has been thoroughly stuck in my head all day. I’m completely fine with that.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> That’s one of many disbeliefs (disbelieves?) you have to suspend.


It is a Hornet driver movie….it would have been more realistic for them to say that the F35c was grounded due to a parts shortage…


----------



## dapaterson (30 May 2022)

Or ALIS crashing.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 May 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Or ALIS crashing.


Harsh. But fair.


----------



## KevinB (30 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> That’s one of many disbeliefs (disbelieves?) you have to suspend.


I suspect most of the movie had been written before the 35 was fully deployed, so… 

I mean it was delayed what 3-4 years.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (30 May 2022)

KevinB said:


> I suspect most of the movie had been written before the 35 was fully deployed, so…
> 
> I mean it was delayed what 3-4 years.


I think you are correct. IIRC, the script has been around for at least a decade.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (30 May 2022)

I saw it yesterday in Renfrew,  I was impressed by the flight scenes and wonder how many cameras and how many takes to get it all just right. I enjoyed the movie a lot.


----------



## brihard (30 May 2022)

KevinB said:


> I suspect most of the movie had been written before the 35 was fully deployed, so…
> 
> I mean it was delayed what 3-4 years.


I bet it’s more a matter of being able to get cast and crew into the actual aircraft given how much of it was filmed in real flight.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (30 May 2022)

I think the us navy was being media savy and deliberately snubbed the f35c(they are the least enthusiastic service for it). Also brought up a few times was how it was "just an F18" and no match for 5th gen adversaries(unlike the F14 I guess?). Was the  test plane at the start an FA-XX inspired design?


----------



## dimsum (30 May 2022)

armrdsoul77 said:


> I think the us navy was being media savy and deliberately snubbed the f35c(they are the least enthusiastic service for it). Also brought up a few times was how it was "just an F18" and no match for 5th gen adversaries(unlike the F14 I guess?). Was the  test plane at the start an FA-XX inspired design?


Nope.









						‘Top Gun: Maverick’s’ Hypersonic “Darkstar” Mystery Plane Has A Real-World Relative
					

SPOILER ALERT – This story contains Top Gun: Maverick plot points: In the opening moments of Top Gun: Maverick, Tom Cruise’s Capt. Pete Mitchell takes an an experimental hypersonic plan…




					deadline.com


----------



## KevinB (30 May 2022)

Complete with LocMart propaganda


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 May 2022)

Well, just got back from watching the movie and while there were a couple slow moments, I really enjoyed it. The flying scenes were amazing and having the stars actually in the F-18 backseats while they were being performed makes the movie. 

Now (Warning Spoilers!!) there were a couple things that popped into my mind:


Nice to see Jennifer Connelly again, can't remember the last time I've seen her on the screen;
When Maverick explains the mission to his pilots, the first thing that popped into my mind was the movie 633 Squadron; from 1964;
A major plot point, is in my opinion, a steal from Star Wars: A New Hope. George Lucas could sue !;
Remember in the trailers where they show the F-14 Tomcat flying? The way that scene is incorporated into the movie is something else!; and,
My final point, being former intelligence  I can't help it, the SA-3 Goa is a radar guided system, so popping flares won't help you!

So nick picking aside, I really enjoyed the movie, and it may have just been my imagination I think I know how the sequel works out.


----------



## SupersonicMax (30 May 2022)

Retired AF Guy said:


> My final point, being former intelligence  I can't help it, the SA-3 Goa is a radar guided system, so popping flares won't help you!


Special flares!  I doubt that chaff or jamming would have the same visual effect!!


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 May 2022)

Just in case anyone wants to watch a little more 'nap of the earthing' ... and strafing 


The Real Life 'Top Gun' | Fighter pilot: Operation Red Flag | Spark​
Experience final training for pilots and their aircrews before being sent into actual combat. Follow pilot, John Stratton, as he makes his way through this extraordinary event held in the desert of Nevada.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (31 May 2022)

Retired AF Guy said:


> A major plot point, is in my opinion, a steal from Star Wars: A New Hope. George Lucas could sue !;


Anthony Edwards force "goose" ghost.
Anthony Edwards Jokingly Pitches Ghost Goose for ‘Top Gun’ Sequel


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2022)

Special effects?  Horse hockey, I tells ya - easily done a lot cheaper ...


----------



## Quirky (1 Jun 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Experience final training for pilots and their aircrews before being sent into actual combat. Follow pilot, John Stratton, as he makes his way through this extraordinary event held in the desert of Nevada.



None of that was real, Top Gun had more realism.


----------



## Spencer100 (3 Jun 2022)

The big thing I noticed was first Maverick's jacket leather bomber had the Taiwanese flag plus the Japanese flag on it. The original did.   The trailers two years they did not.  It was a big comment point.   I wonder if they reshot it or put it back digitally.  Or was the other way around.

Anyways it's amazing what the two years have changed things. 

Tencent announced they would put money in (or more money)  

And they could not get the movie past the Chinese censors.  The Hollywood love affair with China may be coming to an end.


----------



## Spencer100 (3 Jun 2022)

KevinB said:


> I suspect most of the movie had been written before the 35 was fully deployed, so…
> 
> I mean it was delayed what 3-4 years.


 Yes but the real reason was the F35 has no two seater.  The navy wanted to show off the wiz bang new stuff too. But the producers (Tom) wanted to show real flight scenes.  They used as much practical effects as possible.  They kept the CGI to a minimum.  That was really Tom Cruise in a F18F landing and taking off from a carrier.  If you watch closely you never see his hands on controls.  It's was very strick he could not touch.  And oh but he wanted to.  It was Tom flying his P51 at the end.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (4 Jun 2022)

It should have been the Super Tomcat.


----------



## dimsum (4 Jun 2022)

armrdsoul77 said:


> It should have been the Super Tomcat.
> 
> View attachment 71183


Or a Veritech!


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jun 2022)

dimsum said:


> Or a Veritech!


Guessing you saw Robotech in re-runs?


----------



## dimsum (4 Jun 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> Guessing you saw Robotech in re-runs?


Dude, I'm not that old.  

Macross was still a thing in the 90s, when I was 10.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (4 Jun 2022)

Super Arrow


with Bubbles instead of Tom Cruise


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Jun 2022)

dimsum said:


> Dude, I'm not that old.
> 
> Macross was still a thing in the 90s, when I was 10.


No, that’s me, huffing at you young whipper-snappers and your new-fangled cartoonery.  Macross started life in ‘85…just a few years after Starblazers!


----------



## Underway (4 Jun 2022)

dimsum said:


> Dude, I'm not that old.
> 
> Macross was still a thing in the 90s, when I was 10.


Don't bite @Good2Golf .  They're trying to Macross vs Robotech you!



dangerboy said:


> Wonder if it will have the same effect on recruiting for the US military as the first movie did?


When I worked in CFRG it seemed every Monday after Spike TV reran Top Gun on Saturday/Sunday we had a least a few people asking about being a pilot.


----------



## dimsum (4 Jun 2022)

Underway said:


> Don't bite @Good2Golf .  They're trying to Macross vs Robotech you!


----------



## dimsum (5 Jun 2022)

I am prob in the minority that likes the anthem more so than Highway to the Danger Zone. I'll say that the first 2 mins are prob the best in the original movie, and what I loved the most in Maverick.

It's the prep for the cat launch that gets me.  You know it's happening, but the build up..._chef's kiss_


----------



## brihard (5 Jun 2022)

So are we gonna get a Hot Shots! 3 now? "Hot Shots! Menage a trois"?


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2022)

SNL's version (callsign #ClownPenis) ....


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jun 2022)

dimsum said:


> It's the prep for the cat launch that gets me.  You know it's happening, but the build up..._chef's kiss_


I haven't seen the new one but any documentary has a good size piece on the cat shots. Awesome how you can toss an aircraft off the front of a ship and have it fly.


----------



## dimsum (10 Jun 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Awesome how you can toss an aircraft off the front of a ship and have it fly.


Not so awesome for the shiftworkers trying to sleep below said catapults.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (10 Jun 2022)

Okay, lets sink our teeth into this little theory: Maverick died when the Darkstar blew-up and the rest of the movie is just a dream!!



> Wild Top Gun 2 Theory Suggests Maverick Was Dead The Entire Movie​One compelling fan theory claims that Maverick never survived the Mach 10 flight, making Top Gun 2's story thereafter an extended death dream.
> 
> BY JORDAN WILLIAMSPUBLISHED 2 DAYS AGO
> 
> ...



Link


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Jun 2022)

Retired AF Guy said:


> Okay, lets sink our teeth into this little theory: Maverick died when the Darkstar blew-up and the rest of the movie is just a dream!!
> 
> 
> 
> Link


You know, this kind of makes sense…


----------



## NavyShooter (10 Jun 2022)

OK....

That was....really really good.  When I'm left with nitpicking about apparently supersonic Tomahawk swarms....and flares distracting radar missiles....it means you've actually got a pretty good movie.


----------



## Dana381 (10 Jun 2022)

NavyShooter said:


> OK....
> 
> That was....really really good.  When I'm left with nitpicking about apparently supersonic Tomahawk swarms....and flares distracting radar missiles....it means you've actually got a pretty good movie.


Flares look waaaaaaay cooler in a movie than chaff does. Even sounds better saying it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jun 2022)

EVERYONE's getting in on the act ....


----------



## dimsum (27 Dec 2022)

The commenter doesn't really get that the action sequences were unlike anything seen before, but he brings up some good points.


----------



## CBH99 (27 Dec 2022)

dimsum said:


> Not so awesome for the shiftworkers trying to sleep below said catapults.


I may be wrong, but I’d imagine that after a while, even the loud sound/whoosh/vibrations of a steam catapult throwing planes in the air would become white backgrounder noise

I remember after my 2nd tour in the sandbox, I slept like a baby.  Why?  Nothing could wake me, minus a girlfriend actually just putting a hand on me and saying “Wake up sleepy head…”

If the sound of mortars can become white noise, I imagine a catapult could too 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## NavyShooter (30 Dec 2022)

I sailed once in 7 mess - the shell hoist for the 57mm was in the middle of the mess deck.  I heard it the first couple of days that we were doing gunnery, after that, it became background noise I think.

Also - for the most part, I don't think they have cabins/messes below the flight deck.  I'll see what I can dig up though.


----------



## Halifax Tar (30 Dec 2022)

NavyShooter said:


> I sailed once in 7 mess - the shell hoist for the 57mm was in the middle of the mess deck.  I heard it the first couple of days that we were doing gunnery, after that, it became background noise I think.
> 
> Also - for the most part, I don't think they have cabins/messes below the flight deck.  I'll see what I can dig up though.



There are messes on 3 deck under the flight deck.  We have to clear them for various evolutions. 

And some one off folks build themselves spaces as well.  But they aren't official.


----------

